# Eggs of Dendrobates leucomelas!



## danianimalero (Mar 13, 2010)

2 years ago, I bought 3 Dendrobates leucomelas, they had 3-4 months. Yesterday they had a reproductive behavior, the female followed the male. I watched them, and they were to reel of photos. 2 hours after, I watched the reel of photos and had eggs!
I made some pictures.
The male reproductive.








Eggs of _Dendrobates leucomelas_.
























My terrarium. There are 3 Dendrobates leucomelas, 4 Epipedobates tricolor, and some froglet of Epipedobates tricolor. Measures 80 cm of large x 55 cm of high x 30 cm of width.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Your photos aren't showing up. 
Anyhow congrats on the eggs.


----------



## danianimalero (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks.
Now you see?


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs.. hope they do well for you.
Be prepared for people ripping you about mixing..


----------



## danianimalero (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks.
I have to prepare? The two species breed.
Bye.


----------

